# How do I get rid of mercury thermometer?



## sablescorpion (Oct 19, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can dispose of my old mercury thermometer?  Throwing it into the garbage is out of the question. Help!


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 20, 2006)

Call your local town landfill or recycler, they have places for this type of material...you may have to pay.


----------



## Aceinstaller (Nov 15, 2006)

bring it into a local HVAC supply house.  they have collection bins for free disposal.


----------

